# Bearded Dragon Droopy Eyes? Pics inc



## apache_dj (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 7 month male bearded dragon, and ever since i have had him he has had droopy eyes, which i assumed was normal for him or mabe a result from bad breeding - like a genetic defect.

I'm curious and slightly concerend and just wondered if people could put my mind at rest or kick me into action! Is this "normal" for a beardy, does it need treatment, and is it something that could be impacting him? Or is it simply just one of those things?


Colins Droopy eye pictures from pets photos on webshots
Here is a pic of the eye


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

does look a little odd but I don't know if it's a problem, sorry


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

The two main reasons for droopy eyes in beardies is dehydration and hypovitaminosis A. This is a lack of vitamin A. Try make sure he is hydrated..water droplets on nose or small bath. Make sure you dust food with nutrobal twice a week as this has vit A. x


----------



## apache_dj (Dec 30, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> The two maon reasons for droopy eyes in beardies is dehydration and hypovitaminosis A. This is a lack of vitamin A. Try make sure he is hydrated..water droplets on nose or small bath. Make sure you dust food with nutrobal twice a week as this has vit A. x


My first thought was dehydration - but he is bathed daily (ive tried drops on his nose, he was having none of that) - 1. for hydration and 2. as he absoloutly loves his baths. Im also dusting his crickets with Nutrobal every other day, which is leaving me puzzled as to what is going on!


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

woah..weired  was he like that when he was born? are both like that? all i can think of is as you said a genetic disorder but i dunno much about BD illnesses...like that...sorry...


----------



## apache_dj (Dec 30, 2008)

They have been like that since i had him, i got him when he was 5months old. Both eyes are like that but the Right one is significantly droopy, the left is only slightly.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are really worried about it get him check over by a herp vet. A consultation will only cost about £20. Not much if it puts your mind at ease and NOTHING if it saves your pet from pain.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

i'd do that too :]


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks normal to me :-S

Don't bath him everyday as bearded dragons are desert animals, too much water and humidity will cause respititory infections. 

Beardies get all their water from live food and veg so as long as he's eating daily, he shouldn't need extra water.

Does he eat lots of veg and live food? Do you dust the food with calcium powder as well as Nutrobal?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

you are giving to much vit A you should use nutrabal 2x weekly and calcium the rest of the week .too much is a bad as to little and vit A in big doses can be toxic to beardies.


----------



## apache_dj (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you, i didnt realise about the nutrobal, anyone have any good calcium powder brands?

I was thinking on takeing him to a herp vet, but i can't seem to find one in my area (surrey) - does anyone know the nearest (good) herp vet to here?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Good calcium brand is calypso....but any pure calcium dust is ok.


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

i use komodo cricket dust (calcium powder) mon-fri

And then Nutrobal sat + sun

what veg do you feed? not sure if that could be of any cause but they get alot of nutrients etc from them.


----------



## apache_dj (Dec 30, 2008)

Luke87 said:


> i use komodo cricket dust (calcium powder) mon-fri
> 
> And then Nutrobal sat + sun
> 
> what veg do you feed? not sure if that could be of any cause but they get alot of nutrients etc from them.


He has Florettes Crispy Salad daily (hes spoilt) with a mixture varying daily of spring greens, curly kale, carrot, squash, sweet potatoe, and turnip
He also gets black crickets, small locusts, and occational wax worms, I also daily scrape a tiny tiny bit of cuttlefish on the salad - would this mean i dont need the calcium powder for crickets? or should i dust the crickets scrap the cuttlefish?


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

you could also get dragon dust (ebay) all in 1 i use this because i would forget sometimes to do the nutrobol so it is much easier


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

i dust crickets but not veg while there young as its about 70% live 30% veg they will eat

But as there older and it gets to like 40-30% live and 60-70% veg i sprinkle veg yes. 

Others will say different tho, the thing is to just find a nice balance for him as too little is harmfull and too much is just as harmfull.

There are alot more experianced rep keepers on here than me though so dont flame me


----------

